# Hypnotherapy and Nutritionist offer



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi, I have been sent an offer to provide free sessions with a qualified hypnotherapist and nutritionist for 6 people with Type 2 looking to lose weight, as described below:



> I'm a hypnotherapist with almost twenty years' experience and my colleague, Mrs. Fxxxxxxxx, is a Registered Nutritionist. Together, we should like to offer to six individuals diagnosed with Diabetes Type II, three two hour sessions each over a period of six weeks with the aim of assisting them to implement and maintain a diet which takes into account their condition and which still facilitates weight loss. Our offer is the equivalent of ?500.00 to each of the six individuals we see - it would make practical sense if they can travel to Central London, if they don't need disabled facilities and if they would be prepared to assist with any written work which may or may not be produced.



If anyone would like further details, please let me know.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2011)

Just giving this a bump in case anyone is interested


----------

